# lifespan of a climber



## pro94lt (Jun 10, 2012)

how old and how long have you been climbing. My greatest question is if you've been doing this over 20 years how do you feel when you wake up, and are you knees and hips still ok... I understand if a guy does not take care of his body it will brake down but I'm late 20's and just started climbing and I'm honestly wondering.


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 10, 2012)

I started climbing in '87, but only part-time till the late '90s. 
Working on "Freedom 80" Retirement in only 29 more years.
Elbows/shoulders are shot.


----------



## treeseer (Jun 10, 2012)

Like trees, tree climbers do not have set lifespans. It's all genetics and management; nature and nurture. I started climbing for pay in 1965; just had both shoulders redone, so I'll keep at it (half-3/4 time since ~2000) until i croak. Motorized ascender adds years to climbing life, and vice versa. 

pelorus, fwiw, doing basic rotator cuff exercises takes pain away and builds strength. boring but effective.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Jun 10, 2012)

You can dam near wheel any old geezer up into a tree these days. Do a 4 point sling pick from a wheel chair to a Wraptor with electric start and you're in business.


----------



## tree md (Jun 10, 2012)

I have been climbing since 1991. I am now 43 and climb on a daily basis. I have all the minor aches and pains that go with aging I imagine but I am in overall great shape. My shoulders get a little sore at times and sometimes cause me to not be able to get a good night sleep. I attribute that more to times when I have to use a large saw for prolonged periods of time than climbing though. I am lucky to have only had one major injury throughout my climbing career. It sidelined me for over a year. I plan to climb into my 80's... Love it.


----------



## superjunior (Jun 11, 2012)

started in 88 and full time in the air since 89. I'm 41 and my body ****** hurts.. got a couple guys climbing for me now and I f###ing hate it, they're taking all my fun away..


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 11, 2012)

I turned 54 a few months ago, I started climbing full time around 1982, I got a day job as a groundsmen for a tree Company making min. wage, I heard the climber was getting 100.00 a day. Their climber wouldn't climb this leaner palm, I said for a 100.00 bucks I'll climb it. Been doing it every since. 
I feel like I am the best climber I've ever been. I can't or won't do commercial production work no more, I use to knock out whole apt. complexes and malls and what not, then go to the gym, work out then jog 5 miles. On top of that only get a few hours sleep after partying all night. Don't have that in me no more.
Ive had a lot of close calls but have never been injured in the tree. My knees are good, my shoulders are fine, but there are times when I am running a big saw for hours on the ground my back starts hurting, and every once in the while I throw it out and have to rest for a few days. 
I love to climb, I am not as fast as I use to be, but as fast as most will ever be. It's a shame, I am finely figuring out how to make climbing pay, and market what I can do, but wonder how much longer I can do it for.
My wife keeps tailing me to find a safer "normal job", but what am I going to do? All I know is trees. 
I am working on my degree in Horticulture, and hope to move into a kushy management job, or start a small tree service, doing small jobs tell I kill over one day. Do I see my self climbing at 60? Yeap!


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 11, 2012)

Started 81/82 climbing solid till about 2000 weaning off it to about 2 days per week since 2004 only once a month or so depends on the moons n tides. I'd say 18 to 30 - 35 your fit for purpose after that your skills are great but your stamina may start to fall away. Its not so much the climbing its the heavy timber handling in awkward positions that will wear out you body parts. I been lucky no injuries nor faults just fair wear n tear. Still enjoy a good time aloft in a nice neat tree.


----------



## imagineero (Jun 11, 2012)

34 here, been climbing for myself for 4 years, industrial access and rescue work prior to that. Rock climbing and caving since my early teens. I'm noticing lately that I'm not as flexible, strong or thin as I was 10 years ago. I have weak wrists and I'm getting heavier. My back, knees and shoulders are still all good which is what you'd hope at 34.

The biggest thing I've noticed about climbers and their general health is the style they climb with. Lots of climbers who are hurt simply climb bad. Maybe they got taught wrong or just learnt by themselves, but once they get those bad habits formed it's very hard to stop it. Some of the stuff isn't that obvious... Like, watch a good vs a bad climber on spikes and the good climber will be a lot more fluid, using less effort and moving smoothly. The bad climber will be slamming the spikes in and putting extra stress on their knees.

Same story in the tree... Most of it is a bit of forethought. Having your ropes set in such a way that you are resting while working rather than straining in the cut, being in a good position to cut, planning your sequence out so you're not doubling back etc. Good climbers make the big trees look like little ones, and knock out just as much without strain or sweat in the same time as climbers who are busting their gut and chasing their tale. This is doubly true of cut/hold/throw work. Bad climbers will be twisting, straining, swing things over their heads etc.

I try to stay away from big trees this year too. Apart from their being not that much profit in them, they are hard on you. I knocked out a lot of big stuff last year and really suffered for it. Spent a lot of days up in the tree slinging a 3' bar on a 66 and was on the cusp of buying am 88 with a 5' bar but came to my senses. I don't want to go back there again. I did a couple of big trees this year, but mostly with cranes. It's not so bad that way.

Shaun


----------



## formationrx (Jun 11, 2012)

*....*

...climbing since 92... 38 now... in the morning i m grouchy and my feet hurt...


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 11, 2012)

*Broken, Beat and Scared*

Climbing since 99, 41 and completely wrecked. C 6-7, blown, need surgery. Both rotator cusp are torn, need surgery, lower back, 3 bulging disk, they want to put a 4" rod down there. Tennis elbow, both sides. Hips are shot and my feet and ankles hurt all the time. Tree work is not the reason for most of it, Marine Corps made most of it possible, but has helped aggravate .......everything, on a daily basis! Have determined that I no longer care to go up........at all. But.................(big sigh)..........I do, for now, prepping for the switch.

My life song

Metallica - Broken, Beat & Scarred (Studio Version) - YouTube


----------



## mitchellmead9 (Jun 11, 2012)

I started five years ago as the tree guy for my friend's landscaping business. We did everything, so I was not doing tree work daily. I broke out on my own last fall and got heavy in to climbing. I am 26 and other than swinging the kettle bell a couple times a week, work is my workout. I have a back issue known as spondylolisthesis from an accident at my Dad's sawmill in 2007 and I strongly advise the kettle bell to anyone with back issues. I feel sore after climbing, but it is always a good and rewarding soreness. Any advice on fitness for tree work from all of you more experienced guys is always appreciated!

A++ on the Metallica song, here's mine

Metallica - Motorbreath [HD] - YouTube


----------



## mic687 (Jun 11, 2012)

47 years old now diagnosed with MS 4 years ago been climbing for myself 5 years, 2 to 5 days a week depending on work load. My hands hurt when it gets humid and if it is 6 plus hours on spurs sometimes my hip joints hurt. I have to pace myself a little more now but still going strong.


----------



## Treepedo (Jun 11, 2012)

44 
climbing for over 10 yrs
rope n saddle climb mostly prune with once a month big ugly removal
principle arborist in my company and invested in good tools saws, grcs, Lj Sj Rw etc.
I struggled with shoulder and elbow and a bit of wrist injury for a few years.
Stop the colas, bad eating and eat a lot of fish in the Sardine family with alot of seeds and nuts.

Everything is good, just figure to be on the ground by 2 or 3pm and play it safe for the rest of the day.

Cheers


----------



## arborjockey (Jun 11, 2012)

10 years in and I got the best news of my career last week from my physical therapist. She said the neck and shoulder pains are primarily from poor posture. 140% on rotation. Out did the yoga dorks that come she said. 6'2 and 165 lbs. I told her I burn 8000 calories a day and eat 5 sandwhiches + b4 dinner. Then I asked about being skinny and wanting protein shakes. She said NO WAY. That stuffs hard on your kidneys and your fit anyways. 
I eat well stretch and swim in the ocean. I asked if my lifestyle is sustainable and she refused to comment......ah crap. Not to many desk jobs around here:eek2:

Posture has changed and I feel like a million bucks. 14hrs a day 8 days a week.


----------



## Raintree (Jun 11, 2012)

I bailed out of the trees at 38 due to back pain, 17yrs of climbing was all I had in me. Have an Arborist Lic. so went into sales.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 11, 2012)

Never was a ground guy. Started climbing in 1977 and went to management 11 years ago.
Jeff


----------



## arborjockey (Jun 11, 2012)

My OFFICIAL boss is 62 (hell maybe 64 by now)and out works 95% of the people I've met. Hard to explain but he has less techy toys but twice as many tricks in his bag. You may make it to the top faster, think that you tip pruned every piece, and maybe just maybe you beat him to the ground. GRADE TIME...he tells you what's this what's that. Very suttle differences, but still, there always in his favour. From there is where the rubber meats the road because the pastor loves to ground and pound. That's good for him. He knows I HATE it. So I jump in a tree or find something to do. His boss was the oldest consulting arborist in Oregon tell he recently passed. He climbed tell he was 72. What he pounded into my bosses head was never stop. He stopped for 1 year at 64-65 and came back 3\4 the climber he was. Beaing hurt is a hole different story. My prayers go out to those who REALLY can't do it anymore. don't be ashamed to pass a little knowledge to us greenhorns.:msp_sneaky:

Its not speed. Speed fallows technique. Use the right tools for the job and bid a price that allows a steady long pace.


----------



## Zale (Jun 11, 2012)

Just turned 47 and been climbing full time for 20+ years. The body lets me know when to slow down and I don't seem to tolerate the heat like I used to. No major injuries just normal wear and tear. (stiches don't count).


----------



## Rocko (Jun 11, 2012)

Been climbing since 54, the only problem with me is that my boys hang down past my knees and sometimes get caught on lower branches. Other than that I am in great shape.only had one accident, went through a chipper once.


----------



## TreeAce (Jun 11, 2012)

Climbed my first tree in the fall of 88. was a groundie who would climb whenever I was aloud for the first couple years then switched to a smaller company with an old timer for a foreman who sent me up every tree he could. Been climbing ever since. i have done alittle construction and worked outa a bucket here n there but I have always been a climber at heart. So at darn near 42 I feel pretty good except for my sore knees and a touchy lower back.i had a real scare with my right shoulder last year but i got over it. Doc said it was a sprain I think. I just gotta be careful how I move it. dam near stirred it up alitte the other day trying to flip a work rope around a sucker that was up pretty high. Trying to flip that rope in a big circle motion is a def NO NO. I have been wearing light duty knee braces when i work and those help alot. I lost some weight and that helps me ALOT. I also quit drinking awhile back and even quit smoking about 2 1/2 years ago. but ya know...as I sit here n think about it.....all things considered, at the end of the day.....I am in my prime.


----------



## tree md (Jun 12, 2012)

OK, truth be told I was stacking chairs and furniture to get to what I wanted as soon as I could walk... One of my first memories is of my aunt sunbathing in the back yard and sending me up into the neighbor's Apple tree tops (both prolly 45') to pick apples before I was even in kindergarten... Just finished eating green Apples with the salt shaker tonight from an Apple tree I dropped about a week ago... It comes full circle

Truth is, if you are a climber, it's just something you are born to and it cannot be taught. I imagine it can to a certain degree but a climber is just a climber. You're either born to it or your not.

No age, injury or obstacle is going to stop you from getting to where you want to go... Have to go...


----------



## formationrx (Jun 12, 2012)

*you never know...*

...ive known some young climbers who were all tore up and had to quit.... i know some old climbers who are in phenomenal shape... the young torn up climbers were the ones who were always trying to save time by using improper and dangerous techniques and in a big ol hurry... they got blown out knees and ###### up backs... ripped up shoulders etc... the old guys who have lasted have super awareness and know so many tricks they work circles around the younger spunky dudes... in tree work slow and steady wins the race... i think mindset and attitude has a lot to do with it.... development of rhythm and cadence... tuning into trees... honing skills, adaptability, passion... these are the things that make someone last... how many times have you guys heard "work smarter not harder" its repeated over and over for good reason...


----------



## Komitet (Jun 12, 2012)

Started climbing in 98, I've always been a big guy, 6' 6" currently 228 lbs, I have bad shoulders and my knees bother me sometimes, I also hit the gym every morning and do an actual workout 4 days a week after work, I keep myself in good shape because other than trees I don't know jack.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 12, 2012)

Del_ said:


> About the same story here but only the left one.
> 
> Hired Treemandan in the early nineties and felt so sorry for him not having any that I gave him my right one.



Well looks like I now am gonna need ole lefty cause righty seems to have petered out. I guess I used it up pretty fast working like that over the years. Climbing seems to be the easier of things to do in this work though its quite a workout either or. In fact if that was all I had to do I would probably stick with it.


----------



## capecodtree (Jun 12, 2012)

*climbing longevity*

at 55, i have been climbing for 25yrs. +/-. I love to climb and derive great satisfaction from "a tree well pruned". I stopped climbing to work on my company rather than in it. That is the hardest tree that I have ever had to climb. I miss the days of climbing and draggin', lifting weights and drinking beer. enjoy it while you can.


----------



## arborjockey (Jun 14, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Well looks like I now am gonna need ole lefty cause righty seems to have petered out. I guess I used it up pretty fast working like that over the years. Climbing seems to be the easier of things to do in this work though its quite a workout either or. In fact if that was all I had to do I would probably stick with it.



Hmm. 
"Climbing seems to be the easier of things to do" :msp_confused:?????????:msp_confused: No body works harder then the climber. Uphill brush drag of osage orange don't even compete. Hell.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 14, 2012)

capecodtree said:


> at 55, i have been climbing for 25yrs. +/-. I love to climb and derive great satisfaction from "a tree well pruned". I stopped climbing to work on my company rather than in it. That is the hardest tree that I have ever had to climb. I miss the days of climbing and draggin', lifting weights and drinking beer. enjoy it while you can.



I was thinking. 
Never mind ,
Good post Cape, At 55, wow!.
Jeff


----------



## arborjockey (Jun 14, 2012)

I stopped to think....and then forgot to start


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 14, 2012)

arborjockey said:


> I stopped to think....and then forgot to start



Give us a break here in the 3 hour difference. But that was funny!!
Jeff


----------



## treevet (Jun 17, 2012)

A little inspiration for father's day. A guy I climbed with at Bartlett in Flemington, NJ in the early 70's. Not a guy that claims climbing experience from 12 years old and is not a climber but really just a tree news reporter like Treeseer...this is the real thing. National ISA Climbing Champ in 52 I think. One time I met his wife at his front door and he was not there. I said Norm is still a great climber for his age, then around my age now...63. Thought she would put her eyes up and not have a clue. She smiled and said "yeah, he is just a beautiful climber isn't he?". Great wife.

Happy Fathers Day evybody and shame on you nails...you gonna get old one day too. I did a solid day and a half huge spread dead ash all climbing/rigging td yesterday and day before in 90 degree plus humid heat over multiple targets and took a nice relaxing 5 mile run last night to calm down. Wraptored up but that was a only a one minute free ride and then the work STARTED. Smoke em if you got em.:msp_smile:


----------



## arborjockey (Jun 17, 2012)

Great article. He should have your name (treevet) I tip my hat this fathers day to you tree climbing dads. Not sure how you do it. Being single in this business makes it easy. I found the most outstanding part of the article was his wife. What a trooper. I bet when the day ended xtra long and his u know what's were dragging in the dirt
She didn't aask"where have you been? What took soooooo long. I put your dinner in the freezer for tomorrow. Thanks for not calling. Do you even remember the kids names. Surprised the dog didn't bite you being your never here"

Its that time of the year treevet. Im heading over to the BIG natti to take care of some clintele. I think I still have your # I'll let you know exactly when, when I get my ticket. Stay safe.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 18, 2012)

capecodtree said:


> . I stopped climbing to work on my company rather than in it. That is the hardest tree that I have ever had to climb.



Aaaaaaaaaaa MEN!

@ Vet- can ya email me those articles?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 18, 2012)

a little young at this but started in 1973 still climbing 6 hrs a day 6 days a week i new a man stopped wen he was 85


----------



## treevet (Jun 18, 2012)

sgreanbeans said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaa MEN!
> 
> @ Vet- can ya email me those articles?



yup


----------



## mic687 (Jun 18, 2012)

treemandan said:


> Well looks like I now am gonna need ole lefty cause righty seems to have petered out. I guess I used it up pretty fast working like that over the years. Climbing seems to be the easier of things to do in this work though its quite a workout either or. In fact if that was all I had to do I would probably stick with it.



I agree that if climbing was all I had to do I would do this for a long time. Is it hard work? I don't think there is any question about that and dangerous too. But doing all the thinking for every body else, the dealing with customers on bids, the loading wood, and disposal of everything and I almost forgot equipment maint. When you put all that in just the climbing as hard as it can bee seems like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## HappyTreesLLC (Jun 18, 2012)

Climbing for 10 years, Felt like my body falling apart, all joints in pain, lover back - junk... Was thinking to quite. My wife convinced me to go to gym for cardio and went gluten free diet. Never felt better. I'm in my 45 and don't see its ending soon.

Love your self. Work smart. Think. Paste your self. Take care of your body and mind. Stay safe.


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 18, 2012)

tomtrees58 said:


> a little young at this but started in 1973 still climbing 6 hrs a day 6 days a week i new a man stopped wen he was 85



1973? if ya don't mind me asking how old are you these days? Like someone said, the important thing is don't stop, for to long. I figure those trees are the best gym out there. Like that shirt sherrals sells,"your yard, our gym


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 18, 2012)

Sometimes you guy's make me feel like it is Saturday Nite!
Jeff


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 19, 2012)

Going to work in the oven again today, yesterday it was 96, heat index ? - freakin hot! With 40-50 mph gust, even in the shade, the wind hits and you are getting baked, but not in a good way. More tree rings, it kills me how high landscapers plant trees.

Edit: Wrong thread!


----------



## Jeffgp26 (Jun 19, 2012)

*Just depends on your core strenght*



arborjockey said:


> 10 years in and I got the best news of my career last week from my physical therapist. She said the neck and shoulder pains are primarily from poor posture. 140% on rotation. Out did the yoga dorks that come she said. 6'2 and 165 lbs. I told her I burn 8000 calories a day and eat 5 sandwhiches + b4 dinner. Then I asked about being skinny and wanting protein shakes. She said NO WAY. That stuffs hard on your kidneys and your fit anyways.
> I eat well stretch and swim in the ocean. I asked if my lifestyle is sustainable and she refused to comment......ah crap. Not to many desk jobs around here:eek2:
> 
> Posture has changed and I feel like a million bucks. 14hrs a day 8 days a week.


I've been climbing hard for 6 years. Been in the business for 9 years on the ground. Taking over for my 60 old man. Shoulders hurt from working 2 sections of pole saw after about 3 straight days. Just got to know your body and not push to hard. Your body will get used to the punishment but remember, your not made of titanium!


----------



## treemandan (Jun 23, 2012)

It all boils down to how much bull#### yer willing to take while breaking yer ass and risking yer neck.


----------



## beastmaster (Jun 24, 2012)

Someone pointed out to me today, I don't so much climb trees as crawl up them these days. Still I did a 10 hour day and crawled up 9 trees with a pole saw and pruner. I got a full week of climbing this coming week including 3 big crane removal. I don't have time to get old yet!


----------



## treevet (Jun 24, 2012)

beastmaster said:


> Someone pointed out to me today, I don't so much climb trees as crawl up them these days. Still I did a 10 hour day and crawled up 9 trees with a pole saw and pruner. I got a full week of climbing this coming week including 3 big crane removal. I don't have time to get old yet!



Evy day you don't own a Wraptor is one day you wasted multiple free rides to the top. Should be standard equipment on every crew. Less puncturing goin on too :msp_wink:


----------



## bootboy (Jun 24, 2012)

Jeffgp26 said:


> ...Your body will get used to the punishment but remember, your not made of titanium!



Push it too hard and it will be though!


----------



## nelson727 (Jul 20, 2012)

Our bodies are made to work until we die. That is true wether we are a climber or a desk jockey. 

If you want to be free of muscle pain and are willing to put in a modest personal effort, get the book, Somatics by Thomas Hanna. If you are concerned about joints “breaking down” or “blowing out”, get the book, put in some personal effort, have your muscles in appropriate condition, and they will line up the joints to appropriately take the load and your body will work for a lifetime. 

I was born in 1958 and have been climbing since I was 20. In my mid 20’s I was going to a chiropractor three times per week and wrapping myself with ace bandages and a back brace just to keep working. I would still “pull” a muscle in my back every so often and be down for a couple of weeks. Then I was additionally diagnosed with a herniated disc and told I had to find a new profession....

Honestly, in my humanity, and to my shame I wake up and “feel” as much pain as I am willing to feel. Usually I will be lazy and not do my simple little movements/exorcises for months at a time. Then I will do them again for a few days and will be out of pain again. When I do them every day for a short while I wake up and feel energized. I feel,”What do I want to do?”

For anyone wanting help right away you could google,”essential somatics.”

If anyone is serious about being pain free and needs some help you could IM me and we can talk on the phone( I am a slow typer).


----------



## Oldmaple (Jul 27, 2012)

I am 54 been climbing since 1980, fulltime since 1981. Been self-employed since 1992 and been the only climber for my company, no bucket truck. I climb 3 to 4 days a week, stumps, bids, etc. the other 2 or 3 days. Haven't had any shoulder, hip, knee problems, having some ciatica lately (pains down one leg) which I think is more from lifting than climbing. A little sore some days when getting out of bed after a particularly hard day. I couldn't start being a climber at this age but I do ok if I stay with it. Not sure how long I can continue but the kids still want to eat so it's off to work I go. One recommendation is don't gain alot of weight cause you got to drag it around in the tree and gravity is consistently dragging it down.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 29, 2012)

Tired, broke and busted. 52 years old. Been working in the woods since I was 12 making stumps. I used to be pretty strong. Everything hurts most of the time. And as Shaun aptly put, I'm firmly in Fat Bastard territory. 5'8" and 250 lbs. I have to soak my hands in hot water in the morning so they will open and close. 
Have had several serious back and neck injuries. One of my biggest problems now is respiratory. Especially when Firewood blocking down good size spruce. I need to come up with a way to not breath all the saw dust. . But. There is almost nothing I want to do as much as make stumps. . And I'm pretty good at it. Compared to a dozen or more guys I've cut timber with who are now under head stones. Who were my age. I'm doing GREAT. I used to be able to climb boom stick size timber, 80'in under 30 seconds. . Can't do that any more.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jul 29, 2012)

Like Old Maple said. Don't get fat! !!! When u get older the winter fat doesn't melt away in the spring. . 
A Guy who loves what he does won't be well served comparing himself with someone who sits at a desk. . The book Pain Free by Pete Egosgue. Really helped me. But, I don't do the exercises often enough. 
I really like what I do , and I thank God that I can and that He takes care of me while I do it. 
Not being preachy, just giving credit where credit is due.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 29, 2012)

I will be 52 in Feb. 2013, I started climbing in 1977 and went to management in 2001. I was 5' 11" and 165 lbs. After 11 years in management, I am 5' 10 and 201lbs, currently on a tough regiment of beefing myself back up, pretty tough!
Jeff :msp_scared:


----------



## nelson727 (Jul 30, 2012)

I did Pete Egoscues exorcises from his book for 4 to 6 years with good results and then when I went through a more difficult time, and was not getting freedom from pain with my own efforts, went to their clinic and did sessions where one of his trained practitioners evaluated my body mechanics and laid out a course of exorcises for me to do for a week or ten days. Then I would go back to the clinic and get re-evaluated and etc.. I did that for five or six sessions of the eight session package I had paid for and then stopped going to the clinic as I was out of pain again and able to self regulate my exorcises as before. (I would be lazy and avoid them as long as possible and then when the pain got to be too much, do the ex. again until I was out of pain.)

I have only good things to say about Pete E. and what he is sharing with the world. Anyone who wants to do his program I would wholeheartedly encourage and expect him/her to get great (pain free) results.

A couple of things that have me think of Somatics, by Thomas Hanna for myself and the average person first are:
I believe I can maintain my muscles (and joints) in a pain free state with a daily program of 8-10 min. in the morning and 8-10 min. in the evening (the book expects that the average person can do maintenance in eight min. once per day). With Egoscue it’s about 45 min. to 1 1/2 hrs. once a day (for me). Maybe as few as 3-4 times a week when everything is going along well.
Pete’s team is $250 per session or $1600/$1800? for eight. Somatics is $12 for the book from Amazon.

By the way, the thing that had me come to Somatics in the past year was that I had come down with Sciatica and nothing I tried was touching it. My then weekly Yoga class with my wife ( I refereed to it as my stretching class) was too harsh and painful, my last three sessions with the Egoscue team were too harsh, top flight Osteopath, etc. etc. nothing was working. I was down for 2-3 months. Then I found Somatics and put in 5-6 hours a day doing what I call “movements” as opposed to a stretch or a exorcise. It’s so much easier and less pain inducing. Out of major pain and able to sleep well in a few days, mostly out of pain and able to do all of normal home life in a week or so,dropped my ex. time down to 20 min. in the morning and 20 min. in the evening, back to full blown tree work in a couple of weeks.

Anyone who wants their body to work for a lifetime should pick up a copy of Somatics, and a copy of Pain Free if they want. Pick what works for them and do it.


----------



## Tree services. (Aug 1, 2012)

Iv'e been Climbing 5days a week,since 1997,get the odd sore knee,wrist etc...


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome to Arborist Site Tree Services.


----------



## Tree services. (Aug 1, 2012)

Why,thank you tramp bushler


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 1, 2012)

What do u guys with experience in both think is harder? ? 
Belt + spurs or rope +saddle? ? 
Today will be my 1 st day in the Cougar. But they are take Downs. 3 Sitka spruce. With maybe some others also. But not hanging from the rope. I limb them to the top, top them then chunk them down. They are 70-100 ' tall. I top them at 6" diameter or so.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 2, 2012)

I only topped 2 of the spruce yesterday. 1 was able to fall with no problem. They were extremely limby
Grouse ladders. Burned 2 tanks just limbing the 2 nd one. In my 2150 Jred with a sharp chain.
Spent 5 1/2 hours in the spurs in the tree. The last time I was that exhausted was 2004 . Topped the 2 nd one at 90' 

Took the man right out of me.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Aug 2, 2012)

I love this Thread.
I am 53.
I started logging-choke setting in 1977. The equipment available now was not available then. I saw climbers doing all kinds of cool stuff for rigging. The loggers were in awe of those guys. So that is were I worked my way into.
I moved back to the SF Bay area during the "first recession-Reagan years" and became a natural climber in urban settings. I am a great climber. I have only seen another who is close to me. I belive climbers are born and not manufactured.
That being said...
I have had 3 shoulder surgeries, one hip, and one knee. I workout 5-7 days a week. Meditate daily. Though I like drinking, and drugs, I have never been a regular consumer of either.
I have no kids and a regular girlfriend.
I am right now recovering from my second shoulder surgery in 10 months, typing left handed, and bored to death. I will recover and go back to work because it is a part of me. Not so much of the people I work with, because it is where I belong.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Aug 2, 2012)

PS
I forgot to mention the Fistula.
Non work related, but yes, I am doing fine now, Thank you.


----------



## Treetom (Aug 2, 2012)

57. I have aches and pains, but feel better when I climb. Mostly I climb now for the exercise or to pick up the pace of a job. Climbing keeps the abs tight and helps with my herniated disk. I hired a younger guy to do the difficult climbs. My 17-year-old son has also started climbing, it's time to move over. I climb just enough to still know how to get it done.


----------



## Treepedo (Aug 2, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> What do u guys with experience in both think is harder? ?
> Belt + spurs or rope +saddle? ?
> Today will be my 1 st day in the Cougar. But they are take Downs. 3 Sitka spruce. With maybe some others also. But not hanging from the rope. I limb them to the top, top them then chunk them down. They are 70-100 ' tall. I top them at 6" diameter or so.



I say Belt + spurs(big multi leader Hardwood removal) over Rope + saddle(big multi-leader crown reduction)
Cause of all the saw use and ropin.
I sell more crown reductions than removals cause it easier money with less money made but easier on the conscience plus I like to come back in 5 to 10 to do it all again or leave it for another generation of Arbclimbers


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 2, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> What do u guys with experience in both think is harder? ?
> Belt + spurs or rope +saddle? ?
> Today will be my 1 st day in the Cougar. But they are take Downs. 3 Sitka spruce. With maybe some others also. But not hanging from the rope. I limb them to the top, top them then chunk them down. They are 70-100 ' tall. I top them at 6" diameter or so.



Depend's on the job.
Jeff


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 3, 2012)

I sure can't say as all I've done is belt and spurs. . 
It took me over 3 hours to do the bigger of the 2 spruce the other day. My ABS were cramping up bad. Hans and arms too. 48 degrees and rain. I need to get a thicker wirecore rope. 
I did take advantage of havingg the Cougar on. When I was out of fuel the 1 st time I threw my other flip line up over a limb after I moved it to the rope bridge. Hooked it up. Tightened it up tightened it up, slacked the flip line around the tree and hung around for a while.


----------



## Michael Gobs (Jul 31, 2020)

I was looking to try and find how common it was for a old tree trimmer not to know when to quit. And end up getting complacent cuz your skills are great even if your body ain't and take a tree not as seriously as you should cuz it's a simple stupid little thing like busting out a couple of dead tops and a medium sized Maple for a good friend my rope man for 35 years, 20 years 1/2 to 3/4 time in my business 10 years maybe five days a month swinging. Pretty much out since 2010. Started in 1980 self-taught then work part-time with a hillbilly 4 North Carolina who's the best trimmer I've ever seen. Man is like a monkey in the tree! I was about 35 before had the skills and smoothness he had but I was never as good. Kept going longer than I should body wearing out. Mostly from play hard work hard in everything. So I go up a silly ass Maple to do a very simple job and broke through the first cardinal rule I taught myself always be tied in by at least two safety points. I was just using my safety line swollen around the tree, blind cut far side of the tree I hit it quick and hard. It turned out it was rotted to paper in the saw melted through it quicker than I even thought I was getting a hold of it. Momentum from overzealous poorly-planned unsafely done and so went through my safety belt line oh miss take the number one couldn't find my regular safety rope so I just made a new one quick out of some lightweight inferior rope. So I got all my weight leaning back on the safety belt with my feet planted and it's like someone cut my string. Someone being me. Didn't even have time to move hit the ground at the same position I was in in the tree. Well I got a titanium thigh titanium hip a steel back 4 vertebrae, some kind of cement in a compression fracture upper back vertebrae and ankle it will never be the same, the heel of the other foot it's going to hurt the rest of my life from being broke. I've always heard that there's bold tree trimmers trimmers and there's old tree trimmers but there aren't any old bold tree trimmers. I got lucky and lived and I guess I'm retired cuz I can't do ****. When I got home from the nursing home after 2 and 1/2 months my equipment was on the porch for me a week or so later I was looking at it and my saddle was gone. Either my friend, my rope man took it or my one daughter. The message being you're not going up anymore ****ing trees! good thing too cuz I've healed enough did I wonder if my back and legs would work good enough in a tree? I still got the balls in the skills in climbing never bothered my back too much. But they're right I'm done. can't even work my second job I I started in 2010 as a diesel mechanic on the big trucks. I had just gotten good enough at it to land a $23 an hour starting pay job. I've been out of the year when I went over on a weekend to knock out the dying Maple from a rope man. it messed his head up pretty bad for a while cuz he was standing at the bottom of the ladder that I'd used as a cheater to get myself up the first 20 foot. I literally fell at his feet. wasn't lucky enough to get knocked unconscious. I got to feel every bone grinding bit tell the chopper got me to the hospital. Old bold tree trimmer gets complacent and cocky makes a mistake and I'm lucky enough that I'm Not Dead the three or four other lifetime climbers I know who made that mistake weren't as lucky. I missed the challenge enjoy of conquering a hard tree so much. I always felt a bit like a little girl going up a tree and felt like a badass man coming back down. now I never learned any modern technique, hell I always made my own saddles and made my Spurs hillbilly hardcore. I see some of the equipment that's out there it's like ****! that's slick stuff. I doubt that too many get weaned into tree trimming that way nowadays. I hope not it's not a good way to learn! live Hard Work Hard Play Hard Die Young and leave a good-looking corpse! that was the plan hardcore. what a dumbass! now I'm stuck in the broken 60 year old body the painfully gets me through the necessities of the day. it sucks cuz the older you get the better you are but the body wears out. I guess no one to quit is the moral of the story. and damn sure don't come up the way I did. more balls than brains is no way to become a tree trimmer! God I miss it. sorry for rambling, I never thought this all through at one time before. Boy I got stories and about all I can do now is tell stories. go out and find a real job there's a lot easier ways to make Better Living.


----------



## Michael Gobs (Jul 31, 2020)

jefflovstrom said:


> Depend's on the job.
> Jeff


I try my best to never have to use spurs in a tree unless it's a take down or Widowmaker. But the combination is usually required except when you got a straight Pine Lodge Pole to climb the ladder. Those are fun though!


----------



## Michael Gobs (Jul 31, 2020)

tree md said:


> OK, truth be told I was stacking chairs and furniture to get to what I wanted as soon as I could walk... One of my first memories is of my aunt sunbathing in the back yard and sending me up into the neighbor's Apple tree tops (both prolly 45') to pick apples before I was even in kindergarten... Just finished eating green Apples with the salt shaker tonight from an Apple tree I dropped about a week ago... It comes full circle
> 
> Truth is, if you are a climber, it's just something you are born to and it cannot be taught. I imagine it can to a certain degree but a climber is just a climber. You're either born to it or your not.
> 
> No age, injury or obstacle is going to stop you from getting to where you want to go... Have to go...


Very well put. Truth be told I've always been afraid of heights, that's why I like them. It's the thrill. My mama found me 50 foot up the TV antenna when I was 4 years old. Being a pretty wise woman she kept herself crying cuz you didn't want to freak me out and she just hollered up and said I just got some fresh cookies out of the oven come on in and get some and walk back in the house. Well I got more than cookies but it never stopped me from loving climbing. In fact I regret that I never found the opportunity to climb big towers. The kind of dumbass balls it takes to swing around trees with chainsaws ropes Spurs is not common! Pain is good and chicks dig scars! LOL thanks for your comment it really hit home!


----------



## Michael Gobs (Jul 31, 2020)

bootboy said:


> Push it too hard and it will be though!





bootboy said:


> Push it too hard and it will be though!


Truth to that brother I got a titanium cord thigh bone and the big hip bones between your thigh bone and your pelvis filled with titanium and a back full surgical steel! But I tell you it don't make you know 6 Million Dollar Man!


----------



## Michael Gobs (Jul 31, 2020)

beastmaster said:


> I turned 54 a few months ago, I started climbing full time around 1982, I got a day job as a groundsmen for a tree Company making min. wage, I heard the climber was getting 100.00 a day. Their climber wouldn't climb this leaner palm, I said for a 100.00 bucks I'll climb it. Been doing it every since.
> I feel like I am the best climber I've ever been. I can't or won't do commercial production work no more, I use to knock out whole apt. complexes and malls and what not, then go to the gym, work out then jog 5 miles. On top of that only get a few hours sleep after partying all night. Don't have that in me no more.
> Ive had a lot of close calls but have never been injured in the tree. My knees are good, my shoulders are fine, but there are times when I am running a big saw for hours on the ground my back starts hurting, and every once in the while I throw it out and have to rest for a few days.
> I love to climb, I am not as fast as I use to be, but as fast as most will ever be. It's a shame, I am finely figuring out how to make climbing pay, and market what I can do, but wonder how much longer I can do it for.
> ...


Safe staying on the ground beats the hell out of hitting the ground. Sounds like a good future you have set up I wouldn't push the risk anymore. It's way too easy to make one mistake or have a tree make a mistake for you. I messed up and I'll be messed up for the rest of my life. An old friend who is a Timber man was dropping a tree in the forest it went perfectly except thanks to some Vines and look it shook the canopy and dropped a widow-maker hanger on to him, dead. Another good friend was taking down a walnut for the timber. Big old thing, he forgot to punch it with the saw at the bottom just to make sure it wasn't Hollow. It was, it's split and spun on him, dead. I quit climbing when that happened to both of them in a month span. But you know the money in the thrill I went back to it. Falling is a thrill. Hitting the ground sucks! LOL


----------



## mckeetree (Aug 2, 2020)

I stopped climbing 32 years ago at 27 years old when I figured out I could make more money hiring somebody else to do it.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Aug 2, 2020)

I stopped climbing @ 5 years ago. I retired also.
I started climbing @ 1976 in NORCAL. 44 years.
I worked out 6-7 days a week. To stay in shape and relax. Running too. 
I never experienced any serious accident, though I certainly saw a few.
My Body stated to "Break down" when I turned 50. I am 61 now.
My first Surgery was a "Birmingham Hip Resurfacing"- Left hip. (that type of procedure is no longer preformed) After 2 years it failed. I then had a Total Left Hip replacement.
After that, I had two right shoulder and one left shoulder surgeries. Two right knee and one left knee surgeries. One right forearm surgery.
A total right knee, and right hip replacement is pending. Due to CV19 those surgeries have been put on hold indefinitely.
Besides climbing, I believe Running did damage to my joints.


----------



## crowsperch (Sep 29, 2020)

Wow, good to hear people are still climbing at 80. I got a late start, I was about 58 or so when I did a dumb thing. Free climbed a broken Mulberry tree. My wife was at the hardware store telling the owner what I was doing and an actual tree guy happened to over hear. She bought me a leather harness. I opened the package and read all the warnings. That really opened my eyes. Then went on this website and read about fatalities. Bought the Tree Climbers Handbook, went to Sherrill Tree and bought decent equipment. In two weeks I had three paying jobs. I am an old US Marine, we typically don't understand NO. Later I met a tree guy who was kind enough to watch me work and criticize my technique, DRT. Now I cannot say I climbed every day for a living as you guys, but God I love the work. This last Saturday 26Sept20 I disassembled a dead Water Maple that was at least 36 inches dia. at the base. So old fools really do not know when to stop. I am 81 with no health issues. Never stop moving!


----------



## miko0618 (Sep 29, 2020)

Heres my take on it... listen to your body. If your elbows, shoulders, knees get sore then rest them. Go slower and be more deliberate. The reason your body wears out is because it gets worn down and you dont rest it. Get equipment to make your job easier. Heres the best advice you will never hear though, exercise. Even though our job keeps us strong its also stress. Exercise that you do for self improvement will regenerate your dna cells and help you stay young. Its not about how much you work your body but why you are doing it. Dont be over weight. Most and i mean 75% of men are freaking fat. Society doesn't want you to say that but the usa is gross. Women are fat, men are fat, kids are fat. Every single health problem can be linked to being fat, eating trash and not exercising. The body ages but those guys that cant do anything without moaning are likely overweight, drink, smoke, eat like crap and don't exercise. Pay attention to stuff. If you are running a big saw in a place close to your face, take a deep breath and hold it while you are on the gas. Hold it when you use your top handle. And if you cant do that, get in better shape. Lung diseases are a death sentence. You get the picture. Its not about how much you get done in a day but how valuable you are. A dr gets $1000 for that 5 minute visit because of what he brings to the table. Be that. Not the walmart tree service that has to cut 50 trees a day. Same money, different life expectancies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 30, 2020)

I started climbing in 1978 and climbed until 2003. Yeah, the body takes a toll. Do like me,, get into management. Salary, vacation, 401k, benefits, company truck, etc,,, oh, and a lot more stress,,,
Jeff
It was a beautiful day!


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 10, 2020)

pro94lt said:


> how old and how long have you been climbing. My greatest question is if you've been doing this over 20 years how do you feel when you wake up, and are you knees and hips still ok... I understand if a guy does not take care of his body it will brake down but I'm late 20's and just started climbing and I'm honestly wondering.


Wow this thread still going. I replied to it when I was 54. I’m 62 now, I’m lead climber for a small company in No. Calif. I climb5 to 6 days a week. Though I’m really tired sometimes after a big removal , I have less problems then climbers a 1/3 my age. I had to get a 461 because a 661 is getting to heavy for me in the tree. And I leave the heavy lifting to those young guys.
With over 40 years of non stop climbing I feel good. A lot has to do with genetics I think. I’m sure SRT has helped also. I have no thoughts about stopping and only feel old when I look in the Mirror.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 10, 2020)

Yeah, you look a little feeble, I’m not gonna lie,, but good on you for keeping moving!!


----------



## beastmaster (Oct 10, 2020)

tree MDS said:


> Yeah, you look a little feeble, I’m not gonna lie,, but good on you for keeping moving!!


So log as I don’t break a hip I’ll be ok.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 11, 2020)

beastmaster said:


> Wow this thread still going. I replied to it when I was 54. I’m 62 now, I’m lead climber for a small company in No. Calif. I climb5 to 6 days a week. Though I’m really tired sometimes after a big removal , I have less problems then climbers a 1/3 my age. I had to get a 461 because a 661 is getting to heavy for me in the tree. And I leave the heavy lifting to those young guys.
> With over 40 years of non stop climbing I feel good. A lot has to do with genetics I think. I’m sure SRT has helped also. I have no thoughts about stopping and only feel old when I look in the Mirror.


That is why you are the 'Beastmaster'!,,


----------



## SamT1 (Oct 12, 2020)

We have 20-40 year truck drivers at my day job with as many ailments as some of the 40 year climbers on here. Hard work never hurt anyone. I’ve done firewood and picked up stuff I shouldn’t my whole life. None of my Injury’s are from it. All from football and ATV wrecks. Maybe the hearing loss, but who really wants to hear anyway.


----------



## Spottedgum (Oct 14, 2020)

Once you pass through the '40' gate, you are on borrowed time. 
Early 20's I was a rock climbing instructor, and immortal. 
30's Married with my own business doing grounds and Trees.
After passing 40 the aches and pains started, energy diminished, weight increased. 
42 started breaking bones instead of bouncing. 
by 45 the tally was 2x broken elbows, shattered ankle, re-attached left thumb, 3x lots of broken ribs (8 all up) collapsed lung, full set of 3x hernias, and a monthly appointment at the chiropractor to deal with the spinal damage.
Got a 35yo fireman who was training to join the police force (super fit) to help me with 2x big eucalypts one day. Needed to come back the following morning and finish the job and he couldn't even walk he was in so much pain. Figured maybe I wasn't being such a big baby by feeling so hammered every day.
So from 45 on I backed off and became fussy about what jobs I took.
Sold the business at 55 after surviving pnumonia x3 rounds.


----------

